# Applet and stop() method  und gui blocked



## simplo (6. Sep 2010)

Hallo guys

Ich habe  Probleme mit applets :
1: jedes mal wenn mein applet gestartet ist ,soll es andauern nachrichten von einem server empfangen oder senden können , nun habe ich das folgende Problem : beim ausführen des applets in meinem Browser läuft es gut bis ich die seite wechsele ( Zb  bei google rübergehe). wenn ich zurückkomme hat das applet aufgehört zu arbeiten. und die verbindung ist auch unterbrochen warum ???

2 : ich hatte ein Problem , dass mein GUI immer blockiert war als ich nachrichten geschickt hatte (zum server). die ausführung war in Netbeans. Dieses Problem hatte ich gelöst mittels Thread , nun tritt das gleiche Problem wieder auf , je aber beim ausführen im Browser. 
hat einer eine Ahnung wie man es jetzt lösen kann ?

Ich danke euch für eure Antworten.


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Sep 2010)

simplo hat gesagt.:


> beim ausführen des applets in meinem Browser läuft es gut bis ich die seite wechsele ( Zb  bei google rübergehe). wenn ich zurückkomme hat das applet aufgehört zu arbeiten. und die verbindung ist auch unterbrochen warum ???


Was genau meinst du mit wechseln und was genau mit zurück kommen?
Hast du die stop()- oder destroy()-Methode aus Applet überschrieben?


----------



## simplo (7. Sep 2010)

mit wechseln und zurück kommen meine ich das Verhalten in dem ich meine aktuelle seite bzw ansicht mit eine andere Seite überdecke ( das applet wird kurz unsichtbar weil ich grade eine andere internet seite besuche). 
nein ich habe die destroy() und stop() nicht überschrieben. wie soll der code für das überschreiben aussehen ? 
Danke


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Sep 2010)

Normalerweise wird die stop()-Methode vom Browser aufgerufen, wenn du die Seite verlässt. Da du diese aber nicht mit Code überschrieben hast, dürfte eigentlich gar nichts passieren, das Applet müsste weiterlaufen. Allerdings auch nur, wenn es in einem anderen Fenster/Tab aktiv ist. Sobald du eine andere Webseite ins gleiche Fenster/Tab lädst, wird das Applet nach Rückkehr auf die Appletseite durch Aufruf der start()-Methode fortgesetzt.
Hast du die start()-Methode überschrieben? Vielleicht steht da etwas drin, was eigentlich in die init()-Methode gehört.


----------



## simplo (8. Sep 2010)

ok danke was die Stop() methoe angeht habe ich jetzt verstanden es funktioniert auch super . 


> Sobald du eine andere Webseite ins gleiche Fenster/Tab lädst, wird das Applet nach Rückkehr auf die Appletseite durch Aufruf der start()-Methode fortgesetzt.


nach Rückkehr auf meine appletseite wird mein Applet nicht fortgesetzt : mein socket bleibt zwar gebunden aber ich kann keine ankommenden nachrichten mehr sehen

Übrigens weisst du wie man an einem UDP socket check , ob Daten im buffer vorliegen oder nicht ?


----------

